# Happy Birthday Bill The Baptist



## PB Moderating Team (Dec 18, 2015)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-Bill The Baptist (born 1973, Age: 42)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Cymro (Dec 18, 2015)

Happy birthday Bill.


----------



## Edm (Dec 18, 2015)

Happy birthday!


----------



## BGF (Dec 18, 2015)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Steve Curtis (Dec 18, 2015)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Dec 18, 2015)

Happy birthday, Bill!


----------



## OPC'n (Dec 18, 2015)

Happy birthday!


----------



## joejohnston3 (Dec 18, 2015)

YAY, happy birthday, Bill!!


----------



## Berean (Dec 18, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Bill!


----------

